# Giro 2022.....SPOILERS.



## Adam4868 (29 Apr 2022)

Can't believe theres only 7 days to go.
Ineos have named there team.

View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1520025126716289027?t=-M2ZZKqBGjSM7XVtsd4buA&s=19


----------



## rich p (29 Apr 2022)

Bit of chat about Eddie Dunbar's omission on twitter. To be honezt I'd rather have him than Narvaez or Sivakov on this years form


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Apr 2022)

rich p said:


> Bit of chat about Eddie Dunbar's omission on twitter. To be honezt I'd rather have him than Narvaez or Sivakov on this years form


He was on the roster earlier but took him off,looks like swapped him for Tullet ? Hopefully can make the Tour squad.Personally I'd have dropped Sivakov from that line up.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Apr 2022)

Cavs riding....I doubt he will make the Tour squad this year though.


----------



## Ridgeway (29 Apr 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Can't believe theres only 7 days to go.
> Ineos have named there team.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1520025126716289027?t=-M2ZZKqBGjSM7XVtsd4buA&s=19




No Ganna 😳


----------



## rich p (29 Apr 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Cavs riding....I doubt he will make the Tour squad this year though.



No chance unless Jacobsen has an injury and I'm not wishing that on him!


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Apr 2022)

rich p said:


> No chance unless Jacobsen has an injury and I'm not wishing that on him!


It's a fair call I think.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Apr 2022)

Ridgeway said:


> No Ganna 😳


Or Vivianni ! Tour for Ganna I'd think.Tough call who to leave out I guess.With the likes of Yates, Tao...although Tao doesn't really seem to have hit the heights again since his win.Fancy Carapaz for the win though,out of the three GTs I do love the Giro.Favourite to watch and to go to.


----------



## mjr (29 Apr 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Can't believe theres only 7 days to go.
> Ineos have named there team.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1520025126716289027?t=-M2ZZKqBGjSM7XVtsd4buA&s=19



What flag is by Castroviejo?


----------



## mjr (30 Apr 2022)

Another preview

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYAqC8ZhT3g


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Apr 2022)

mjr said:


> What flag is by Castroviejo?


I'd guess it's something to do with the Basque region of Spain ?


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Apr 2022)

Favourites....my head says E/W Almeida but I'm going with my heart for a E/W on Bardet ! @rich p ?


----------



## geocycle (30 Apr 2022)

Just noticed the highlights are on Quest for those without welsh language S4C, Eurosport or GCN. Not optimistic about the quality but we will see!


----------



## rich p (30 Apr 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Favourites....my head says E/W Almeida but I'm going with my heart for a E/W on Bardet ! @rich p ?
> View attachment 642404



I'm going for Lopez even though the twat let me down by bailing in the Vuelta!


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Apr 2022)

rich p said:


> I'm going for Lopez even though the twat let me down by bailing in the Vuelta!


Can see your thinking.....that Astana are on fire 🔥


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2022)

geocycle said:


> Just noticed the highlights are on Quest for those without welsh language S4C, Eurosport or GCN. Not optimistic about the quality but we will see!



Quest, Eurosport, GCN are all owned by Discovery so it will be the same coverage/presenters, just condensed into a 1 hour show (with ads). I am happy enough to watch most stages on Quest. I'll watch extended coverage of the best stages, but lonnnnnng boring sprint stages are covered perfectly well in the highlights shows.


----------



## mjr (30 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Quest, Eurosport, GCN are all owned by Discovery so


Warner Brothers Discovery now, but the point stands.


----------



## Mike_P (1 May 2022)

Will they actually not repeat a previous one on Quest and actually edit the program sensibly without any commentary referring to something earlier that they have edited out.


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Will they actually not repeat a previous one on Quest and actually edit the program sensibly without any commentary referring to something earlier that they have edited out.



Yes. But no. But maybe!

The same applies to Eurosport highlights and probably therefore to GCN too.

I watched one highlights show on Eurosport where they showed about 30 minutes leading up to the breakaway, missed out all of the mountains climbed that day, and then showed a different group of riders racing the last 10 km to the finish, with zero explanation of how that had happened!


----------



## rich p (1 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> and probably therefore to GCN too



On GCN you can watch the entire race later on and fast forward it whenever you wish


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2022)

rich p said:


> On GCN you can watch the entire race later on and fast forward it whenever you wish



I did specifically mean the highlights shows. I don't watch those online - I do as you say, watch the whole coverage but skip over any boring bits or watch enough earlier action to get an idea of what happened, and then watch the last 2 hours or so. I usually just watch the last 20-30 km of flat sprint stages unless there are echelons and things get exciting.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 May 2022)

rich p said:


> On GCN you can watch the entire race later on and fast forward it whenever you wish


If I could get three weeks holiday.....and my partner would let me I'd quite happily spend 6/7 hours a day laying on the couch eating sh1t watching it.
In reality I'm going have to sit in the van at work and watch it on my phone 😁
#GCNlivingthedream


----------



## Adam4868 (5 May 2022)

With it being the eve of the Giro and Ive been out for a drink....just had a mad thought could Landa actually win the Giro 🙄


----------



## rich p (6 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> With it being the eve of the Giro and Ive been out for a drink....just had a mad thought could Landa actually win the Giro 🙄



I've told you before to lay off the brake fluid...


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> With it being the eve of the Giro and Ive been out for a drink....just had a mad thought could Landa actually win the Giro 🙄



We need a screenshot of the betting slip.


----------



## T4tomo (6 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Quest, Eurosport, GCN are all owned by Discovery so it will be the same coverage/presenters, just condensed into a 1 hour show (with ads). I am happy enough to watch most stages on Quest. I'll watch extended coverage of the best stages, but lonnnnnng boring sprint stages are covered perfectly well in the highlights shows.



Quest is such awful picture quality . I might invest in Eurosport for a month until highlights get back onto ITV for the Tour.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 May 2022)

rich p said:


> I've told you before to lay off the brake fluid...


Cost of living crisis mate....I've had a quid of Froome 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (6 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> We need a screenshot of the betting slip.


Lol....I would but you might take my tips literally 😁
Others pay for my knowledge....


----------



## mjr (6 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Quest is such awful picture quality . I might invest in Eurosport for a month until highlights get back onto ITV for the Tour.


Bizarrely, Quest HD at 9Mb/s is broadcast on Freesat at a higher bitrate than Eurosport 1 HD on Sky at 7Mb/s. Any problem with highlights picture quality are probably the host broadcast (RAI historically are a distant third place on picture quality to France TV's cycling team and NOS's classics team) or Eurosport recording equipment, so will probably show on E1 highlights broadcasts too. S4C HD is better than either at 10.3Mb/s.

For completeness, ITV4 is only SD on Freesat at 2.6Mb/s, and E1 Germany is free at 3Mb/s, while host broadcaster RAI Sport+ HD is 6.5Mb/s. Freeview is poor for minor channels: Quest HD at just 4.5Mb/s, ITV4 at 2Mb/s and Quest at 1.8Mb/s.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 May 2022)

mjr said:


> Bizarrely, Quest HD at 9Mb/s is broadcast on Freesat at a higher bitrate than Eurosport 1 HD on Sky at 7Mb/s. Any problem with highlights picture quality are probably the host broadcast (RAI historically are a distant third place on picture quality to France TV's cycling team and NOS's classics team) or Eurosport recording equipment, so will probably show on E1 highlights broadcasts too. S4C HD is better than either at 10.3Mb/s.
> 
> For completeness, ITV4 is only SD on Freesat at 2.6Mb/s, and E1 Germany is free at 3Mb/s, while host broadcaster RAI Sport+ HD is 6.5Mb/s. Freeview is poor for minor channels: Quest HD at just 4.5Mb/s, ITV4 at 2Mb/s and Quest at 1.8Mb/s.


Please I'm a bit delicate this morning.


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Quest is such awful picture quality . I might invest in Eurosport for a month until highlights get back onto ITV for the Tour.



I agree with @mjr - quality on Quest HD on my Freesat box is great; much better than ITV4. I still watch the ITV4 coverage for most races they cover unless there is a very exciting stage which I want to watch several hours worth of, in which case I watch Eurosport.


----------



## T4tomo (6 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I agree with @mjr - quality on Quest HD on my Freesat box is great; much better than ITV4. I still watch the ITV4 coverage for most races they cover unless there is a very exciting stage which I want to watch several hours worth of, in which case I watch Eurosport.



I usually rewatch it back through ITV player on the smart TV, where you get a much better picture quality, and last time we could only gte Quest non HD which was rubbish. Quest HD used to missing of freeview, google suggests it might be back? - will check tonight

Is Quest on a catch up player at all, I seem to recall having to use the ipad to watch i as there wasnt a player for smart TV's?


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I usually rewatch it back through ITV player on the smart TV, where you get a much better picture quality



But then you are stuck with the adverts...?


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Is Quest on a catch up player at all, I seem to recall having to use the ipad to watch i as there wasnt a player for smart TV's?



I think it is on discovery+? I don't know if it is available free on that though.


----------



## MasterDabber (6 May 2022)

Time to go out for a ride I think.... nothing to watch today (it looks like it will be a borefest).


----------



## Mike_P (6 May 2022)

Makes a change, the breakaway passes a supermarket that isn't a Lidl, a flipping Tesco Express instead


----------



## mjr (6 May 2022)

Why have Alpecin gone grey? Is that another effect of their sponsor's "doping for your hair" product?


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 May 2022)

Spoiler alert. They've started.
I thought they didn't start til tomorrow. Good job I'm not in charge of TV scheduling.


----------



## matticus (6 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Spoiler alert. They've started.
> I thought they didn't star*t til tomorrow.* Good job I'm not in charge of TV scheduling.



Friday's an unusual start day. And unusual to start with a road-stage (these days) too. 

You are forgiven! x


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 May 2022)

Actually, worse than being in charge of TV scheduling, it's a good job I'm not a DS. "Bollocks! They've started! Quick lads, you go and get changed. I'll go and get the bikes. You might be able to catch up."


----------



## MasterDabber (6 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Actually, worse than being in charge of TV scheduling, *it's a good job I'm not a DS*. "Bollocks! They've started! Quick lads, you go and get changed. I'll go and get the bikes. You might be able to catch up."



You weren't the Reynolds Team DS when Delgado missed his ITT start time were you?


----------



## rich p (6 May 2022)

Average stage enlivened by a great last 5km!
MVDP just out muscled Grmay and Caleb fell off!


----------



## Adam4868 (6 May 2022)

rich p said:


> Average stage enlivened by a great last 5km!
> MVDP just out muscled Grmay and Caleb fell off!



View: https://twitter.com/OutOfCycling/status/1522602939369635840?t=bIDfiPgLO57XUEjwGygn_A&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (6 May 2022)

mjr said:


> Why have Alpecin gone grey? Is that another effect of their sponsor's "doping for your hair" product?


You need to re tune your dish.....it's green 💚


----------



## rich p (6 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/OutOfCycling/status/1522602939369635840?t=bIDfiPgLO57XUEjwGygn_A&s=19




Coulda taken his eye out!


----------



## Mike_P (6 May 2022)

Is Caleb GT in disguise?


----------



## Adam4868 (6 May 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Is Caleb GT in disguise?


Lol....I'm pretty sure he crashed on a early stage of the Tour last year ? Good chance he would of won that today aswell.Says he's just a bit sore but going to ride tommorow.


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Spoiler alert. They've started.
> I thought they didn't start til tomorrow. Good job I'm not in charge of TV scheduling.





matticus said:


> Friday's an unusual start day.


They are spending 3 days in Hungary, and then Monday is an extra rest day to fly the riders back to Italy. Starting a day early means that they can still finish in 3 Sundays time.


----------



## BalkanExpress (6 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> They are spending 3 days in Hungary, and then Monday is an extra rest day to fly the riders back to Italy. Starting a day early means that they can still finish in 3 Sundays time.



Tour of Hungary is next week, so most of the staff, team cars etc will stay, with the main Giro crews already in Sicily or on their way. I feel a bit sorry for the ones who drew the short straw and have to drive the bikes down!


----------



## mjr (7 May 2022)

BalkanExpress said:


> Tour of Hungary is next week, so most of the staff, team cars etc will stay, with the main Giro crews already in Sicily or on their way. I feel a bit sorry for the ones who drew the short straw and have to drive the bikes down!


Don't they trust the airport baggage handlers?


----------



## Mike_P (7 May 2022)

From Sundays finish to Tuesdays start its a 20 hour road journey according to Google; wonder if any bikes will be flown instead.


----------



## BalkanExpress (7 May 2022)

mjr said:


> Don't they trust the airport baggage handlers?



I was listening to Eurosport (French) and the subject came up: they did not say if any were being flown down but they did say that some teams were driving the bikes down. I imagine they are having to chose which is the lower risk, or if they fly the road bikes but drive the TT bikes down as they will not be needed for a while.

As an afther thought can you imagine the hold space that +/- 600 bikes would take up


----------



## roadrash (7 May 2022)

bolox , forgot to enter a fantasy team, never mind i will save it for Tde F


----------



## Adam4868 (7 May 2022)

Boom Yates....what a ride ! Takes the stage.
Even Bardet was good 😍


----------



## Adam4868 (7 May 2022)

I'm fact I'm blown away he beat Dumoulin and Van Der Poel into second and third ! 
27 seconds on Carapaz.


----------



## rich p (7 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm fact I'm blown away he beat Dumoulin and Van Der Poel into second and third !
> 27 seconds on Carapaz.



Bloody amazing!
I read that that Mitchelton had put a lot of effort into new kit, TT positioning etc for him and it seems to have paid off.


----------



## rich p (7 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm fact I'm blown away he beat Dumoulin and Van Der Poel into second and third !
> 27 seconds on Carapaz.



And a great ride from Ben Tulett


----------



## cougie uk (7 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> They are spending 3 days in Hungary, and then Monday is an extra rest day to fly the riders back to Italy. Starting a day early means that they can still finish in 3 Sundays time.



Did they do this with Belfast too ? I went there and can't remember. Great weekend though.


----------



## cougie uk (7 May 2022)

rich p said:


> And a great ride from Ben Tulett



Fantastic ride there. Cross and TTs. Who would have known this was a common skillset.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 May 2022)

rich p said:


> Bloody amazing!
> I read that that Mitchelton had put a lot of effort into new kit, TT positioning etc for him and it seems to have paid off.


Yes read that myself....3D bars ! You still have to have good legs for that performance though ! 
Long way to go but he could definately be up there 😁


----------



## roadrash (7 May 2022)

For a time trial , i really enjoyed that, hell of a performance from yates, like you say whatever investment equipment wise , he still had to have the legs to pull it off.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 May 2022)

The official Giro website is shite. That is all.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> The official Giro website is shite. That is all.


Anything you want to know just ask....I'm approachable 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (7 May 2022)

Was just thinking how much time did Yates have on Froome in 2018 😍
Thinking or drinking.....


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Anything you want to know just ask....I'm approachable 😁



I just wanted to peruse the complete finishers list for the TT. Will it show me? Will it arse.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I just wanted to peruse the complete finishers list for the TT. Will it show me? Will it arse.


At your service....
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/giro-d-italia/2022/stage-2
From now on a small donation is required to #adam@imoffoutonthepiss 😁


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> At your service....
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/giro-d-italia/2022/stage-2
> From now on a small donation is required to #adam@imoffoutonthepiss 😁



Yes, I found it elsewhere myself, but you would have thought that the official website would be unshit enough to display it.


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Did they do this with Belfast too ? I went there and can't remember. Great weekend though.


I couldn't remember so I looked it up - _*YES*_!



roadrash said:


> For a time trial , i really enjoyed that, hell of a performance from yates, like you say whatever investment equipment wise , he still had to have the legs to pull it off.


Yes, it is unusual for me to watch all of the highlights show on TT day, but I did this time and enjoyed it.


----------



## GuyBoden (8 May 2022)

I'm a big fan of the TT, "the race of truth", Yate's did a fantastic ride, I was a bit shocked that he won, his technique didn't look the best, but obviously it was ideal for a very short ride with a bit of a ramp at the end.

Maybe, Ineos got the wrong twin, an easy mistake to make.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 May 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Maybe, Ineos got the wrong twin, an easy mistake to make.



I think in the Sky days they made some kind of statement about not hiring riders who had served doping bans, which would rule out Simon


----------



## rich p (8 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I think in the Sky days they made some kind of statement about not hiring riders who had served doping bans, which would rule out Simon



Before they went to Orica/Greenedge/Bike Exchange/Jayco/Scott/Mitchelton in the first place, there were reports that Sky only wanted Simon but not Adam and they wanted stay together


----------



## avsd (8 May 2022)

Giro was in Belfast in 2014. I got to marshall the crowds on Stormont hill during the Team TIme Trial. Best day marshalling ever. Pity Dan Martin crashed that day. He put down too much power when his rear wheel was on a damp manhole cover :-(


----------



## roadrash (8 May 2022)

Cav takes the third stage


----------



## Domus (8 May 2022)

That was a long sprint.


----------



## roadrash (8 May 2022)

Domus said:


> That was a long sprint.


it did seem a ...l-o-n-g ... sprint i was wondering if cav could hold on


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 May 2022)

They ride 200km to have a sprint, and 300m is a _long_ sprint. Cycling can be a bit daft can't it?


----------



## Sittingduck (8 May 2022)

Well played Cav - not bad for an old dog! Seemed to take forever that sprint and had a lot to do after being dropped off so far to the line, chapeau bruv


----------



## BurningLegs (8 May 2022)

I thought Demare was going to have it, but pleased that Cav was able to hold on 🙂


----------



## Adam4868 (8 May 2022)

Not taking anything away from Cav Chapeau ! ....having Morkov the best leadout in the peloton does help a little.


----------



## Cathryn (8 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Not taking anything away from Cav Chapeau ! ....having Morkov the best leadout in the peloton does help a little.



I agree entirely! What a team!


----------



## mjr (8 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Not taking anything away from Cav Chapeau ! ....having Morkov the best leadout in the peloton does help a little.


Morkov praising Cav more than usual for that one today, though. 

Did the sound desync during the post race analysis for everyone else, or did my recording go a bit odd?


----------



## cougie uk (8 May 2022)

Three stages and two British wins. Amazing. 

Surely they will have to send Cav to the tour to get the record ?


----------



## BurningLegs (8 May 2022)

Jakobsen is the firm favourite for the tour, isn’t he. I think Cav only goes if something unexpected happens tbh.


----------



## 13 rider (8 May 2022)

mjr said:


> Morkov praising Cav more than usual for that one today, though.
> 
> Did the sound desync during the post race analysis for everyone else, or did my recording go a bit odd?


Not just you my sound was out of sync


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2022)

mjr said:


> Did the sound desync during the post race analysis for everyone else, or did my recording go a bit odd?


Very noticeably.

I enjoyed the build-up to the sprint about as much as the commentary team did! 

I did enjoy the sprint itself though.


----------



## T4tomo (9 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I think it is on discovery+? I don't know if it is available free on that though.



I know why I didn't like Quest, one TV doesnt have HD on the freeview😂. 

Have installed Discovery + App on the other TV which means can now watch Quest via it for free in glorious HD!


----------



## Adam4868 (9 May 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Three stages and two British wins. Amazing.
> 
> Surely they will have to send Cav to the tour to get the record ?


Don't think so.... although it's not like they have any GC goals at the Tour.Take them both ? 😁


----------



## T4tomo (9 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Don't think so.... although it's not like they have any GC goals at the Tour.Take them both ? 😁



That is a recipe for chaos having two designated sprinters competing with each other! still a long while to go though illness injury and loss of form for either can still come into play.


----------



## rich p (9 May 2022)

I think Girmay would have been a lot closer if he hadn't boxed himself in


----------



## Adam4868 (9 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> That is a recipe for chaos having two designated sprinters competing with each other! still a long while to go though illness injury and loss of form for either can still come into play.


Yea your right....it's not going to happen though.


----------



## T4tomo (9 May 2022)

Sittingduck said:


> Well played Cav - not bad for an old dog! Seemed to take forever that sprint and had a lot to do after being dropped off so far to the line, chapeau bruv



I was certainly screaming at the TV for a long while. Awesome sprint but also clever, both in the team getting themselves position with 1km to go and Cav's canny positioning - Gaviria effectively blocked up one side on the short route round that last kink, meaning anyone else had to go the long route and round Demare as well.

Good analysis from "headbanger" Renshaw here...

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwW3jByYqtE


----------



## Mike_P (10 May 2022)

Lopez abandoned


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 May 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Lopez abandoned



Just seen that .... hip problem? Shame, great rider.


----------



## roadrash (10 May 2022)

@Mike_P missed that , only just put telly on, any idea why hes abandoned


----------



## roadrash (10 May 2022)

just seen @Grant Fondo post above then heard on tv


----------



## BurningLegs (10 May 2022)

Tuned in afterwards but have seen replays of at least two crashes. I think they also referred to a third in commentary.

Narrow roads creating pinch points and I think one crash caused by a moto?!

Simon Yates has been back to the Dr's car for some treatment on his knee, so really hoping that doesn't effect his race!


----------



## roadrash (10 May 2022)

I thought lopez was going down on that last bend before the line


----------



## Sittingduck (10 May 2022)

lol(pez), unlucky but almost stacked it - pink jersey all the same!


----------



## Adam4868 (10 May 2022)

Lenny 😁
First win of the Giro...


----------



## Adam4868 (10 May 2022)

GC time differences of the favourites after today's stage.
Think we can safely say Tom Dumoulin is out of the running,looked tired today.
Yates
Kelderman +0:13
Bilbao +0:18
Almeida +0:18
Porte +0:22
Bardet +0:24
Carapaz +0:24
Landa +0:33
Arensman +0:33
Hindley +0:34
Carthy +0:38
Valverde +0:41
Ciccone +0:50
Buchmann +0:57
Sosa +1:23


----------



## Cathryn (10 May 2022)

I felt really sad for Dumoulin. He looked really dejected in the interview after the stage.


----------



## rich p (10 May 2022)

rich p said:


> I'm going for Lopez even though the twat let me down by bailing in the Vuelta!



Will I never learn!!!


----------



## Shadow (11 May 2022)

rich p said:


> Will I never learn!!!



A nice flat, apart from the lump in the middle, stage today for your sprinter to forget about your climbers!


----------



## matticus (11 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I was certainly screaming at the TV for a long while. Awesome sprint but also clever, both in the team getting themselves position with 1km to go and Cav's canny positioning - Gaviria effectively blocked up one side on the short route round that last kink, meaning anyone else had to go the long route and round Demare as well.
> 
> Good analysis from "headbanger" Renshaw here...
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwW3jByYqtE




Did you see the GCN analysis yesterday (blythe and Mcewan?). They made the interesting point that Caleb rode a lot faster than Cav in the last 400m! But he started waaaaaay back, finished a couple of metres behind Cav. Result - a Cav win


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 May 2022)

The real drama is going on in the race-within-a-reace for "Best De Gendt" as Thomas and Aimé battle it out on Twitter


View: https://twitter.com/DeGendtThomas/status/1524068429048782848


----------



## T4tomo (11 May 2022)

matticus said:


> Did you see the GCN analysis yesterday (blythe and Mcewan?). They made the interesting point that Caleb rode a lot faster than Cav in the last 400m! But he started waaaaaay back, finished a couple of metres behind Cav. Result - a Cav win



No I didn't catch the highlights as was at hockey training, but I would counter its 30-40% easier to move faster when you are sheltered in the front end of bunch surfing wheels than when your nose is in the wind, so its a invalid comparison.

Cav rode 300m of the last 400m on the front, Ewan didn't put his nose in the wind at all. 

Its easy enough to close the gap to the leader, the key is being able to use that speed advantage to be able to get round and past them when you lose that aerodynamic advantage of being in their slipstream.

Its also not the out and out fastest sprinter who wins races, its who (& who's team) is the smartest. Its no good putting out loads of watts if you deploy them at the wrong time. I give you stage 1 and Mr Ewan as an example.

I'm sure we'll see some good duals between the two on future sprint stages...


----------



## matticus (11 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Its also not the out and out fastest sprinter who wins races, its who (& who's team) is the smartest. Its no good putting out loads of watts if you deploy them at the wrong time.



I think that's what I was saying!


----------



## cougie uk (11 May 2022)

I see Nibbles shipped some time yesterday - I wonder if that means they will let him get away today on home territory ? Although it's probably another bunch sprint today anyway.


----------



## T4tomo (11 May 2022)

matticus said:


> I think that's what I was saying!



Ah, I thought you / they were saying the Ewan was faster / on better form just because he covered the last 400m quicker.


----------



## matticus (11 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Ah, I thought you / they were saying the Ewan was faster / on better form just because he covered the last 400m quicker.



Well ... as it happens, I think Ewan probably _is_. But that sprint doesn't prove it (as you say).

I think that to have been so close to the win on two such different stages suggests he has the better form. Just IMO. On both stages he sabotaged his own chances, just in rather different ways!


----------



## T4tomo (11 May 2022)

matticus said:


> Well ... as it happens, I think Ewan probably _is_. But that sprint doesn't prove it (as you say).
> 
> I think that to have been so close to the win on two such different stages suggests he has the better form. Just IMO. On both stages he sabotaged his own chances, just in rather different ways!



Maybe, although on Stage one, with that hill at the end, Cav was never going to get up that in the front group so cruised up at the back of the group, so we only really have once stage to compare. granted Ewan looked good until he forgot to look where he was going and stacked it


----------



## mjr (11 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Cav rode 300m of the last 400m on the front, Ewan didn't put his nose in the wind at all.


Ewan was in the wind almost as long because his awful starting position meant he was trying to overtake everyone along the righthand barriers while the real sprint for the win was happening on the left.

It was a good effort but his train derailed at least twice as described by Blythe and McEwen.


----------



## T4tomo (11 May 2022)

mjr said:


> Ewan was in the wind almost as long because his awful starting position meant he was trying to overtake everyone along the righthand barriers while the real sprint for the win was happening on the left.



this is bovine excrement - if you watch the clip I linked to, you can barely see Ewan on any front-on shot until the end. He gets a tow mainly from Bauhaus (42) until he pops past him at the end.
screenshot at 2.15 in clip and then again around 3.20 you see Bauhaus powering into the wind and Ewan pop past him






If you care to link the clip with Blythe and McEwen I'd be interested in taking a look.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 May 2022)

Someone (I forget who and where) mentioned that the sprint was slightly downhill, which may have affected Cav's decision to go from a long way out. Whether that makes sense I don't know.


----------



## Sittingduck (11 May 2022)

Biggest chapeau of the day so far goes to Dan Lloyd for getting a word in edge-ways vs Adam Blythe and Robbie McK


----------



## matticus (11 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Someone (I forget who and where) mentioned that the sprint was slightly downhill, which may have affected Cav's decision to go from a long way out. Whether that makes sense I don't know.



Yes, it very much does. Probably another sign of experience over speed.

It takes longer (and further?) to get past someone out of their slipstream downhill. Imagine the extreme - where every rider is running out of gears - it can become impossible to overtake!

[the exact opposite applies uphill, if you're interested!]


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 May 2022)

It's getting quite exciting at the mo with Cav and his friends 2 minutes off the back after the climb & Ewan and his friends are about 4 minutes back. They don't seem to be closing it much.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 May 2022)

Just reported on telly that DQS have given up the chase to get Cav back to the front.


----------



## T4tomo (11 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just reported on telly that DQS have given up the chase to get Cav back to the front.



that's not a major surprise, its quite a big lump. more of a surprise that Ewan was even further back, unless he took the view he was never going to hang on a took it easy. a chance for the "lesser" sprinters. Van der Poel or Nizzolo would be good for my velogames team, probably prefer the latter as most people have VdP in their teams.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> that's not a major surprise, its quite a big lump. more of a surprise that Ewan was even further back, unless he took the view he was never going to hang on a took it easy. a chance for the "lesser" sprinters. Van der Poel or Nizzolo would be good for my velogames team, probably prefer the latter as most people have VdP in their teams.



1,2 of Girmay and VdP would suit me fine.


----------



## T4tomo (11 May 2022)

I'd like to see Girmay take a stage even though I forgot about him when I hastily put my team together.


----------



## mjr (11 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> this is bovine excrement - if you watch the clip I linked to, you can barely see Ewan on any front-on shot until the end. He gets a tow mainly from Bauhaus (42) until he pops past him at the end.
> screenshot at 2.15 in clip and then again around 3.20 you see Bauhaus powering into the wind and Ewan pop past him


The 3.20 overhead is uninformative because Ewan was too far back to be in shot but the 2.15 shows him in the wind from about 150m out. So right not as long as Cav so I'm wrong but deffo nose in the wind so you're wrong too. You didn't need to be such a daffodil about it.



> If you care to link the clip with Blythe and McEwen I'd be interested in taking a look.


No, I don't care to do anything for you just now. It was on TV across Europe if not worldwide, so I am sure it's online somewhere.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2022)

Whoops ! 

View: https://twitter.com/LanterneRougeYT/status/1524417320226942978?t=7C8FhQI4IfQVtod0l6KiHA&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2022)

So Demare takes the win in today's stage with Gaviria in second and Nizzolo in third.
Sort of want Gaviria to actually win a sprint...I feel for him 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2022)

cougie uk said:


> I see Nibbles shipped some time yesterday - I wonder if that means they will let him get away today on home territory ? Although it's probably another bunch sprint today anyway.


Announced his retirement at the end of the season ☹️


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Announced his retirement at the end of the season ☹️



Well, 38 this year but what a career


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Well, 38 this year but what a career


As well as Valverde boo hiss ! Also Gilbert ☹️
Class rider Nibali like you say his palmares speaks for itself.
272 wins in pro-races
172 UWT-level leader jerseys
47 stage-race victories
12 victories in monuments.
Most notable for me was his San Remo win when I had a quid on him at 64/1 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2022)

Gone with Gaviria for today's stage....🙄


----------



## T4tomo (12 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Whoops !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/LanterneRougeYT/status/1524417320226942978?t=7C8FhQI4IfQVtod0l6KiHA&s=19




100% Bouwman's fault, should have had the bottle in his left hand....

glad it was after the stage and hope he was unhurt.

re Nibali, he knows he's not going to win the GC so likes to ship a bit of time early on in GTs, so he doesn't get chased down by GC teams if he gets in a breakaway, maximises stage victory chances.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> re Nibali, he knows he's not going to win the GC so likes to ship a bit of time early on in GTs, so he doesn't get chased down by GC teams if he gets in a breakaway, maximises stage victory chances.


I guess that applies to most of the peloton 🙄
But attacking, descending,cobbles,GTs or one day races you've got to give him his due.Hes been a class act,knows how to read a race.


----------



## Sittingduck (12 May 2022)

I am getting nervous with this long flat finish, and I'm not even riding... dunno why
(go on Cav...)


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 May 2022)

Ooh, that was close! Feel for Ewan there.


----------



## roadrash (12 May 2022)

I think that ranks as one of the closest ie seen


----------



## Cathryn (12 May 2022)

I was convinced it was Ewan from my angle but obviously wrong! And I’m wondering if Gaviria will be penalized for his bumping shenanigans! Nasty! 

The McEwan/Blythe breakdowns of sprints are utterly brilliant!!


----------



## Cathryn (12 May 2022)

Cathryn said:


> And I’m wondering if Gaviria will be penalized for his bumping shenanigans!


 He was relegated.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2022)

Definately a highlights sort of day !


----------



## cougie uk (12 May 2022)

Good finish today. At one point I counted 7 teams at the front driving. 

Really enjoying Blythe and McEwen and co on GCN dissecting the sprint. Really adds to the race experience.


----------



## rich p (13 May 2022)

Big big day today


----------



## Adam4868 (13 May 2022)

rich p said:


> Big big day today


Going to be highlights for me ☹️
What a day to have off yesterday !!
Reckon Ineos are going to go for it.....


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 May 2022)

Bouwman fancied today .... long way to go though?


----------



## cougie uk (13 May 2022)

Morkov out with fever. Not good news for Cav.


----------



## matticus (13 May 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Good finish today. At one point I counted 7 teams at the front driving.
> 
> Really enjoying Blythe and McEwen and co on GCN dissecting the sprint. Really adds to the race experience.



Yes, helpful analysis of a bonkers sprint. They need to wear out more riders early on, keep them off the front - then we can follow what's going on!

Gaviria's gaff has been penalised:
https://www.eurosport.co.uk/cycling...sprint-at-giro-ditalia_sto8922157/story.shtml

I though Cav deserved* to win, after one of his guys got a terrible chop. I'm surprised that doesn't happen more often, leadout guys just peeling off just as they are most knackered, but I don't think I've seen it have such a clear effect before. Cav did well to be so close in the end, but if Morkov's out it's hard to see him getting another stage 

*not really. But he was very unlucky!


----------



## cougie uk (13 May 2022)

Fair enough for Gaviria. Hopefully he'll calm down over the hilly stage today and be less intense when we next get a bunch finish.


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 May 2022)

Looking like a tasty finish this ....


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 May 2022)

I enjoyed that.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 May 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Morkov out with fever. Not good news for Cav.


Can't see Cav staying much longer with him gone.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 May 2022)

Great stage win by Koen Bouwman! Also chuffed for Dumoulin good to see him back in the mix 😁


----------



## rich p (14 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Great stage win by Koen Bouwman! Also chuffed for Dumoulin good to see him back in the mix 😁



I had Mollema but hey ho! 
No moves on the GC yet.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 May 2022)

I had a couple of quid e/w on Mollema... Think he's been class this year so far.


----------



## Shadow (14 May 2022)

rich p said:


> No moves on the GC yet.



Saving themselves for tomorrow?


----------



## rich p (14 May 2022)

Shadow said:


> Saving themselves for tomorrow?



Yes, that should show us who's got the legs.


----------



## rich p (14 May 2022)

Blimey, MVDP has shot off on his own


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 May 2022)

Kelly made me laugh
"Well ... it would be a real bummer"


----------



## rich p (14 May 2022)

Pleased for TdG!!


----------



## roadrash (14 May 2022)

TdG, deserved that after all the work he put in


----------



## Cathryn (14 May 2022)

Blockhaus looks TERRIFYING!!!!

Curious about the name too...not so Italian!

(Did some googling...The name ‘Blockhaus’ – meaning ‘stone house’ in German – is thought to come from an Austrian commander who was stationed atop the mountain, where a stone fortress was standing, with a squad of riflemen to fight banditry in the early years after the Unification of Italy.)


----------



## Adam4868 (14 May 2022)

The Grand Master of breakaways ! DeGendt 😍


----------



## matticus (14 May 2022)

rich p said:


> Pleased for TdG!!



Yes!!!
Bit sorry for VdP - he was the most aggressive, but the timing was wrong.

I see GCN have drafted their chef in for the analysis stuff, luckily he does a decent job on the graphs and stage profile stuff👍👍


----------



## Adam4868 (15 May 2022)

If there's a breakaway and the Peloton decide to chase them.....bets on how many get to go home today 🙄


----------



## Domus (15 May 2022)

Half expected Caleb Ewen to abandon this morning after Lotto’s win yesterday.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 May 2022)

Rain stopped gardening at roughly the right time. Coffee, check. Biscuits, check. Telly, check ...


----------



## rich p (15 May 2022)

I've got to go to my son's for late lunch but fortunately he's a cycling fan too!


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> If there's a breakaway and the Peloton decide to chase them.....bets on how many get to go home today 🙄



Yep, gonna be tough for sure ... already getting more fragmented, 50 brutal k's to come!


----------



## roadrash (15 May 2022)

OOOHh, Landa's interview, I want to clean up the GC standings today..... thems fighting words


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 May 2022)

Carapaz must fancy this? Got Bardet to contend with though.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 May 2022)

Forza Pozzo!


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 May 2022)

I'm exhausted watching that! Close one.


----------



## roadrash (15 May 2022)

That was brutal


----------



## Mike_P (15 May 2022)

At least no one was outside the time limit and Cav beat Ewan (44.58 behind v 45.44), Cav in a group with Demare an Nizzolo.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> With it being the eve of the Giro and Ive been out for a drink....just had a mad thought could Landa actually win the Giro 🙄


Landa 😍


----------



## Adam4868 (15 May 2022)

Got to be the end of Yates GC hopes....over 11 mins down.Either stage wins or more likely pull out of the race.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 May 2022)

Thought Bardet was unlucky to not take the win today...picked the wrong wheel and I'm guessing he never expected the chasers to be back ! Think he could of won against Carapaz and Landa.
I'm just bitter as had a little bet on him at 16/1 ☹️


----------



## rich p (15 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Thought Bardet was unlucky to not take the win today...picked the wrong wheel and I'm guessing he never expected the chasers to be back ! Think he could of won against Carapaz and Landa.
> I'm just bitter as had a little bet on him at 16/1 ☹️



Each way?


----------



## Adam4868 (15 May 2022)

rich p said:


> Each way?


What do you think !


----------



## rich p (15 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> What do you think !
> View attachment 644889



I had a horse a couple of weeks that was 15 lengths clear over the last and lost by a shiort head!

I feel your pain


----------



## Adam4868 (15 May 2022)

rich p said:


> I had a horse a couple of weeks that was 15 lengths clear over the last and lost by a shiort head!
> 
> I feel your pain


Did I not warn you to stay away from those amusement arcades.....


----------



## mjr (17 May 2022)

Nice bit of silliness in the early ride today with Lopez and Dumoulin both larking about at the back of the bunch, with Dumoulin threatening to throw a bottle at Lopez to get revenge for Oomen on Sunday.

More powerful than usual three man break over 6 minutes up the road: De Marchi, Lawrence Naesen and Drone-hopper's Mattia Bais. The hilly second half means it's not going to reach the finish like that IMO and probably not at all unless one of them is on a very good day and the peloton decides they fancy another day "off".


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 May 2022)

I'm so glad that bottle throwing incident, whatever it was, has petered out into a bit of silliness and not in the hands of the komisars.


----------



## matticus (17 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm so glad that bottle throwing incident, whatever it was, has petered out into a bit of silliness and not in the hands of the komisars.



Yes. Hopefully a sign of sanity in all 3 Grand Tours this year? 🤞 

(probably still #NotOk to get off your bike and punch a spectator ... 🤷‍♂️ )


----------



## mjr (17 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm so glad that bottle throwing incident, whatever it was, has petered out into a bit of silliness and not in the hands of the komisars.


According to Lopez's post-stage interviews, it was something like Oomen tried to push him to right the wrong done by whoever forced him to stop and jump off the bike, but Lopez beat him off and threw a bottle to dissuade further pushes, possibly fearing a time penalty for illegal assistance and overreacting because of the adrenaline rush from the unplanned dismount. https://www.eurosport.co.uk/cycling...-rival-at-giro-ditalia_sto8926222/story.shtml


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 May 2022)

matticus said:


> (probably still #NotOk to get off your bike and punch a spectator ... 🤷‍♂️ )



That Lopez family. They're a bad lot.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 May 2022)

mjr said:


> Nice bit of silliness in the early ride today with Lopez and Dumoulin both larking about at the back of the bunch, with Dumoulin threatening to throw a bottle at Lopez to get revenge for Oomen on Sunday.



View: https://twitter.com/BenjiNaesen/status/1526529828257767425


For those for whom Twitter links wont show: This is a video clip of Dumoulin messing around as described above


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 May 2022)

Been tough for the three breakaways, a few more may have helped ... under a minute to peleton now, some action on its way?


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 May 2022)

Woo hoo!


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 May 2022)

Girmay has had to go to hospital. Champagne cork in eye.

View: https://twitter.com/AdamBlythe89/status/1526592396993212417


----------



## Peter Salt (17 May 2022)

What a lovely story today! So happy I was able to see it live


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Girmay has had to go to hospital. Champagne cork in eye.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/AdamBlythe89/status/1526592396993212417




Good lord ... didn't someone else get 'corked' on an earlier stage?


----------



## Peter Salt (17 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Good lord ... didn't someone else get 'corked' on an earlier stage?


Yup, MVDP  Looks like the sprinters ain't drinking too much


----------



## Adam4868 (17 May 2022)

Chuffed he won...well deserved !

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1526615900828450817?t=MjMRDbgQ_aDwQuKpzLm_cw&s=19

I think they de cork the bottles in motor racing...maybe the way forward ?


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 May 2022)

Bad news. Girmay unlikely to start stage 11

View: https://twitter.com/wielerman/status/1526634722302074882


----------



## Shadow (17 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Champagne cork in eye.



*pedant alert*
The cork was not from a bottle of champagne, it was italian sparkling wine. There is a difference!
*pedantry over*

There is a reason there is a wire cage over the cork of bottles of fizzy wine. Always hold your thumb over the cork to stop incidents like this. It will be tragic if Girmay cannot continue the Giro tomorrow.

A fantastic finish to todays stage and was impressed with MVDP's class indicating he was beaten by the faster guy.

More bottle trivia: the fizzy wine now used at F1 races is made by ..... Ferrari. And Ferrari the fizzy wine maker has been making fizzy wine 37 years since before Ferrari the car manufacturer was founded.


----------



## Shadow (17 May 2022)

P.s. Forgot to add to previous post - I am more than willing to offer my services to the Giro, le Tour, folk on CC on how to open a bottle of fizzy wine with real, true class...with a sabre! Known in the trade as Le Sabrage.
Have lots of experience and never fails to astonish!


----------



## Adam4868 (17 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Bad news. Girmay unlikely to start stage 11
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/wielerman/status/1526634722302074882



Might not start due to hangover 🙄

View: https://twitter.com/IntermarcheWG/status/1526661747096051712?t=j8Ce8MHkY1u5oqMGxpHDkw&s=19


----------



## cougie uk (17 May 2022)

Best keep those sunglasses on for all podium presentations in future people !


----------



## matticus (17 May 2022)

Well ... Crikey.

However Prosecco-Gate turns out, I think this stage will be one of those stories that lives on for a loooong time. It may well have no effect on any of the big results - overall win, stuff like that - but if you watched it, you'll remember!


----------



## mjr (17 May 2022)

Shadow said:


> There is a reason there is a wire cage over the cork of bottles of fizzy wine. Always hold your thumb over the cork to stop incidents like this.


Or simply pick the bottle up and aim it away from you before undoing the wire!


----------



## matticus (18 May 2022)

I'm *guessing* that they used to hand the bottle to the winner, but since Co*id they've placed it on the ground (and no kissing).
(and if you're handed it, it's almost instinctive to open it the "safe" way. whereas if it's on the ground, there's a tendency to open it _on the ground_!)

No-one considered the unintended consequence, and bike-racing being quite a ... chaotic business, the first time someone had a near miss (and I know this has happened before the Giro), everyone was too busy to worry about this being a serious safety issue.


----------



## Beebo (18 May 2022)

In F1 the bottle is already corked when the driver receives it. 
I wonder why they left the cork in?


----------



## cougie uk (18 May 2022)

Bet they won't today.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 May 2022)

Video message from Girmay. Good news is that it looks like he has not suffered serious damage to his eye, which could have happened.

@Shadow will be disturbed to note that Girmay mis-identifes the sparkling wine. 


View: https://twitter.com/IntermarcheWG/status/1526834133049044993


----------



## matticus (18 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Video message from Girmay. Good news is that it looks like he has not suffered serious damage to his eye, which could have happened.
> 
> @Shadow will be disturbed to note that Girmay mis-identifes the sparkling wine.
> 
> ...




I had a quick twittisode over lunch. Interesting to note many comments from outside the normal pro-cycling niche! e.g. a tweet asking if BG is out of the Giro if he doesn't start today (!!) - this seems a sure sign he is bringing in new fans👍


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 May 2022)

Ah, Bologna ... wish I was having lunch there right now, a butty and cup of tea will have to do. Wow they are already over half way that's some pace.


----------



## MasterDabber (18 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Ah, Bologna ... wish I was having lunch there right now, a butty and cup of tea will have to do. Wow they are already over half way that's some pace.



Yup... a lovely place but a Piadina and a glass of wine for me please.


----------



## rich p (18 May 2022)

Great win for Dainese to beat the favourites in a sprint.


----------



## rich p (18 May 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/cyclingtips/status/1526980621205118977?s=20&t=0RcvZV_sZxyaKzDnwe4TNQ


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 May 2022)

rich p said:


> Great win for Dainese to beat the favourites in a sprint.



Aye, that was some power at the end, must have left a good bit in the tank.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 May 2022)

rich p said:


> Great win for Dainese to beat the favourites in a sprint.


Lead out by Bardet 😍 I'm liking that team.


----------



## ColinJ (18 May 2022)

rich p said:


> Great win for Dainese to beat the favourites in a sprint.



Yes - superb! I can barely believe how he got that.

As for the corks... It is pretty amazing how cork-popping had escaped health and safety scrutiny for so long! I have seen lots of near misses before (including VdP earlier in this Giro!) but seeing what happened yesterday, it would have been ridiculous to let the practice continue as it was. I bet within a year or two it will be standard practice in every sport for the corks to be pre-popped***.




*** By cork-poppers with the required training and certification!


----------



## Domus (18 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> *** By cork-poppers with the required training and certification!


And full PPE


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Yes - superb! I can barely believe how he got that.
> 
> As for the corks... It is pretty amazing how cork-popping had escaped health and safety scrutiny for so long! I have seen lots of near misses before (including VdP earlier in this Giro!) but seeing what happened yesterday, it would have been ridiculous to let the practice continue as it was. I bet within a year or two it will be standard practice in every sport for the corks to be pre-popped***.
> 
> ...



Cork popping is fine, but why stand directly over the bottle, looking at the cork after 200km of hard riding?


----------



## ColinJ (18 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Cork popping is fine, but why stand directly over the bottle, looking at the cork after 200km of hard riding?



Because he was too knackered to think straight after 200 km of hard racing? 

And he hasn't had to do it enough times (yet!) to get used to doing it the safe way!


----------



## cougie uk (18 May 2022)

Mvdp did it a few days earlier and it hit him on the collar bone. I guess it's awkward picking up a big bottle like that.


----------



## matticus (19 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> As for the corks... It is pretty amazing how cork-popping had escaped health and safety scrutiny for so long! I have seen lots of near misses before (including VdP earlier in this Giro!) but seeing what happened yesterday, it would have been ridiculous to let the practice continue as it was. I bet within a year or two it will be standard practice in every sport for the corks to be pre-popped***.
> 
> *** By cork-poppers with the required training and certification!


No-one's forcing them to open these dangerous objects. What happened to common sense? Taking responsibility for your own actions?


----------



## T4tomo (19 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Cork popping is fine, but why stand directly over the bottle, looking at the cork after 200km of hard riding?



I suspect Girmay is tea total and not that used to opening sparkling wine bottles. 

Also its a sodding big bottle to hold whilst undoing the cage, so whilst in hindsight bending over it to do the cage may appear foolish, most of us are faced with a much smaller bottle on a table so it more natural just to pick it up and point it away from our faces.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 May 2022)

The whole podium thing is a load of bollocks anyway. Pleased to see there are no more "podium girls". Is that a covid measure or have they gone for good?

Just my ever so humble ...


----------



## matticus (19 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Pleased to see there are no more "podium girls". Is that a covid measure or have they gone for good?



I think the Giro still has a couple of "girls" lurking around, but they are not required to kiss anyone (and yes, I think Co*id was the driver for this change).



Dogtrousers said:


> The whole podium thing is a load of bollocks anyway.


What, no prizes? No applauding the winners? Prizes for everyone?? Medals just or taking part? Is _that _what you want??


----------



## T4tomo (19 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> The whole podium thing is a load of bollocks anyway. Pleased to see there are no more "podium girls". Is that a covid measure or have they gone for good?
> 
> Just my ever so humble ...



they are In hiding from Peter Sagan....

Agree its a somewhat outdated practice, better to have some local dignitary metaphorically handing out the prizes. I do think the podium ceremonies should remain though,, presenting the jerseys etc. It would like taking away the medal ceremonies from the olympics.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 May 2022)

Corkgate....staring Magnus Cork Nielson.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Corkgate....staring Magnus Cork Nielson.



And Danny and Boy van *Pop*pel


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 May 2022)

matticus said:


> What, no prizes? No applauding the winners? Prizes for everyone?? Medals just or taking part? Is _that _what you want??


Yes, and no smiling.


----------



## cougie uk (19 May 2022)

matticus said:


> No-one's forcing them to open these dangerous objects. What happened to common sense? Taking responsibility for your own actions?



Have you seen what they have to do to GET that bottle of sparkling wine ? That's the dangerous bit. 

Bung your shades on for the podium and you're safe as houses.


----------



## matticus (19 May 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Bung your shades on for the podium and you're safe as houses.



Yes, that is one of the many ironies of this incident. And it would keep their sunnies sponsors happy too!


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Bung your shades on for the podium and you're safe as houses.


I reckon that a fast-moving cork could also do some damage to a front tooth or nose. A full-face motorcycle helmet with visor down - that should do it!


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 May 2022)

Henri Desgrange would be turning in his grave at the thought of riders being given expensive wine. Make them buy their own cup of thin gruel before going off to find their lodgings for the night. The wine should be reserved for the race organisers.


----------



## roadrash (19 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> The whole podium thing is a load of bollocks anyway




Genuinly Interested to hear what you think should happen instead of the podium, is it a case of win the stage then carry on riding to your digs for the night.


----------



## T4tomo (19 May 2022)

roadrash said:


> Genuinly Interested to hear what you think should happen instead of the podium, is it a case of win the stage then carry on riding to your digs for the night.



the riders would like that, its apparently a pain, especially on a long stage or say a summit finish, where you have to get back to the valley for the hotel, the podium and press stuff for the stage winner etc takes a good hour or more out of your recovery / massage / food / sleep time.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 May 2022)

Do they get a frothing pint of real ale for a stage at the Tour of Britain? Much safer (as long as you don't accidentally glass y'self)


----------



## Adam4868 (19 May 2022)

Who needs podiums when you've a can of Stella and Orla on tv


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 May 2022)

roadrash said:


> Genuinly Interested to hear what you think should happen instead of the podium, is it a case of win the stage then carry on riding to your digs for the night.


The winner is permitted to modestly nod to, and maybe shake hands with, some other competitors. 

Seriously though, the podium girls are/were a sexist throwback to the 60s. Hopefully they are gone for good. The champagne* is just daft. Who believes that a top athlete is going to consume more than a tiny amount of alcohol in the middle of a gruelling event like a grand tour, let alone a whole ginormous bottle? What is it there for? Is it some way of sneaking around alcohol advertising restrictions?

* Other sparkling wines are available.

There are of course exceptions, and sometimes the action on the podium can be worth watching.


----------



## cougie uk (19 May 2022)

Towns pay a lot of money to have a stage finish. They want their pound of flesh. Or at least to have the stage winners on the podium etc etc.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 May 2022)

Breakaway day, interesting stuff with a Cat 3 in 15kms ... VDP must have a shout.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 May 2022)

..... not this time, very cat and mouse at the death, forza Oldani


----------



## T4tomo (19 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Who needs podiums when you've a can of Stella and Orla on tv



Me and the other half play the "guess what ridiculous outfit Orla will be wearing today" game. some of her shoe sock combos have been well weird.


----------



## roadrash (19 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Seriously though, the podium girls are/were a sexist throwback to the 60s



I cant dissagree with that.


----------



## matticus (20 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> ..... not this time, very cat and mouse at the death, forza Oldani



Normally I love a complicated cat-n-mouse will-they-wont-they breakaway stage ... but this one just never got me going. Maybe an anit-climax after such a good start to the race? Anyway, lots more to look forward to, it's been a great Giro so far!


----------



## mjr (20 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Do they get a frothing pint of real ale for a stage at the Tour of Britain? Much safer (as long as you don't accidentally glass y'self)


No, they don't want to be mistaken for Amstel Gold:




(photo by Kristof Ramon)




(photo by Cor Vos)

It looks like Tour of Britain riders used to get a bottle of alcohol-free wine. I don't know if the sponsor is still the same:

View: https://twitter.com/TourofBritain/status/1036630760214736898


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 May 2022)

Bardet has abandoned 

Tis on the website
_14:25:00
Incredible news: Romain Bardet withdraws

The *Team DSM* rider, among the super favourites for the overall victory, seems to have stomach problems._


----------



## roadrash (20 May 2022)

Bardet abandoned


----------



## geocycle (20 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Me and the other half play the "guess what ridiculous outfit Orla will be wearing today" game. some of her shoe sock combos have been well weird.


 TBH the guys have also had some very weird attire as well! I think there must be some irony going on here. But how big must her wardrobe be, never mind her carbon footprint, 20 different outfits just for the Giro.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 May 2022)

I tend not to watch too much of the lengthy studio analysis, it wasn't as long winded when Brian Smith was around?
Sad for Bardet .... seconds off GC as well.


----------



## matticus (20 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I tend not to watch too much of the lengthy studio analysis, it wasn't as long winded when Brian Smith was around?


Brian Smith shooting daggers at Wiggins was not conducive to a long studio segment!

This year I rate the post-mortem MUCH higher than the actual highlights. Because the 4 in the studio are quite engaging and informative; whilst Bob Hatchett ... isn't. I'll leave it there (for now).

[CH4 tour coverage has tended to be the opposite: I quite enjoy Millar+Boulting during commentary, but they've usually got nothing useful to add _back-in-the-studio_ and Millar needs to be stopped from disappearing up his own ar*e. Same team this year? ]


----------



## T4tomo (20 May 2022)

Bardet, perennial great french flop / underachiever. See also Barguil.

I quite like the studio dissection and insight.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 May 2022)

Did he say some riders are on a 56 ring? I would need a dinner plate cassette on the back and a very long chain ;-)


----------



## cougie uk (20 May 2022)

geocycle said:


> TBH the guys have also had some very weird attire as well! I think there must be some irony going on here. But how big must her wardrobe be, never mind her carbon footprint, 20 different outfits just for the Giro.



That's the thing for women on TV - if they wear something twice the papers kick off about it. Remember the Australian TV host who deliberately wore the same suit for a year - nobody noticed. A woman would never get away with that.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 May 2022)

cougie uk said:


> That's the thing for women on TV - if they wear something twice the papers kick off about it.* Remember the Australian TV host who deliberately wore the same suit for a year* - nobody noticed. A woman would never get away with that.


Surprisingly enough ... no, I don't.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 May 2022)

Demare too strong for Cav again.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Did he say some riders are on a 56 ring? I would need a dinner plate cassette on the back and a very long chain ;-)


Landa was in the drops climbing on the big ring the other day


----------



## Cathryn (20 May 2022)

geocycle said:


> TBH the guys have also had some very weird attire as well! I think there must be some irony going on here. But how big must her wardrobe be, never mind her carbon footprint, 20 different outfits just for the Giro.



Actually, she rewears clothes all the time, she just jiggles elements of outfits around so people (men?) :don't necessarily notice. I'm sure she does have a big wardrobe, that's her job.


----------



## geocycle (20 May 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Actually, she rewears clothes all the time, she just jiggles elements of outfits around so people (men?) :don't necessarily notice. I'm sure she does have a big wardrobe, that's her job.


Adam’s pyjama moment was the fashion low point for me!


----------



## Adam4868 (20 May 2022)

Gutted that Bardet has had to leave the race due to illness! Had a good feeling for him.Still all to play for looking at the top ten...should be some fun in the final week.
Thinking about it can we not just stop the race until Romain feels better


----------



## mjr (20 May 2022)

matticus said:


> [CH4 tour coverage has tended to be the opposite:


CH4 last covered the Tour in 2001!


----------



## Adam4868 (21 May 2022)

Nizzolo out.
https://israelpremiertech.com/giacomo-nizzolo-will-not-start-stage-14-of-the-giro-ditalia/


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 May 2022)

Lumpy one t'day ... five categorized climbs! Add in the mountain stage tomorrow, great stuff.
*edit ... couple of the climbs are 20% in places, ouch.


----------



## Cathryn (21 May 2022)

It's kicked off...


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 May 2022)

Wonder what Carapaz has got left after that break?
Nibbos looking tired to me? Under 5ks now.


----------



## Cathryn (21 May 2022)

Yates just looks sad.

Edit = his interview was sad too. His disappointment is immense. 'I had five stages...now I have six.'


----------



## Chislenko (21 May 2022)

I spent most of the race looking for Wampy Lopez but couldn't find him.


----------



## matticus (21 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Gutted that Bardet has had to leave the race due to illness! Had a good feeling for him.Still all to play for looking at the top ten...should be some fun in the final week.
> Thinking about it can we not just stop the race until Romain feels better



You might this as moving as I did (note the re-tweeter):


----------



## matticus (21 May 2022)

mjr said:


> CH4 last covered the Tour in 2001!



It's a channel with 4 in it. Isn't it? It was 10months ago, I've had a lot to remember since then ...


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 May 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Yates just looks sad.
> 
> Edit = his interview was sad too. His disappointment is immense. 'I had five stages...now I have six.'



Agree, he looked like he was about to cry ... the lads done well since that stage 4 crash, good on him.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 May 2022)

Chapeau Yatesy ! Although part of me would of liked Nibali to take the stage win...last season and home country 😁
Maglia Rosa for Carapaz  Still all to play for by the look of the top 10


----------



## Adam4868 (22 May 2022)

Yates and Carapaz down in a crash allready ! 
Both look to be up and ok


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2022)

Oi......., eurosport feck off with the tennis


----------



## Adam4868 (22 May 2022)

Chapeau Cicco ! Class win....
No real GC action though 🙄


----------



## Mike_P (22 May 2022)

Nibali claims the tailwind meant an attack was pointless


----------



## rich p (23 May 2022)

Rest day! 
Lazy buggers


----------



## mjr (23 May 2022)

rich p said:


> Rest day!
> Lazy buggers


I'm sure they're taking more rest days than they used to... Is their pay cut accordingly?


----------



## cougie uk (23 May 2022)

Didn't they introduce the weekly rest days to help prevent doping ? Giving riders a natural way to recover ?


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 May 2022)

Two mountain stages next up, brutal stuff. A mere 202km jaunt tomorrow peaking at over 6000ft .... good grief!


----------



## mjr (23 May 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Didn't they introduce the weekly rest days to help prevent doping ? Giving riders a natural way to recover ?


I thought it was in the hope that some riders mess up on the "rest" day and get sick, or take it too easy the day before a massive mountain stage and start it undercooked, all to make it more unpredictable and help their friends the bookmakers profit. Same reason they booby-trapped the fizzy pop to make the cyclamen jersey result harder to guess. 🤡


----------



## T4tomo (23 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Two mountain stages next up, brutal stuff. A mere 202km jaunt tomorrow peaking at over 6000ft .... good grief!



Bar Thursday, which may well end in a bunch sprint, this final week are all tough stages with either summit finishes or a big climb very close to the finish. Expect some GC movement before the final time trial shoot out, which also has a hill in it for good measure!


----------



## matticus (23 May 2022)

mjr said:


> cyclamen jersey



On that subject ... what kind of bonkers race makes the two main jerseys
PINK and 
...
...
MAUVE ?? ?!? ??


----------



## mjr (23 May 2022)

matticus said:


> On that subject ... what kind of bonkers race makes the two main jerseys
> PINK and
> ...
> ...
> MAUVE ?? ?!? ??


Yes, it's very strange when the points jersey was red 2010-2016 (and 1967-1969) and it is currently sponsored by the Italian Trade Agency who use the green/white/red flag colours heavily and before that it was Segafredo whose usual colour is red. The mountains jersey was green from its introduction until 2012 when it changed to match the sponsor's blue, so it's not like the Giro has usually been reluctant to change the minor colours.


----------



## mjr (23 May 2022)

In case you're spending the rest day missing looking at Drone-Hopper's kit in a forlorn breakaway for hours: https://cyclingtips.com/2022/05/an-ode-to-a-minor-italian-cycling-teams-38-sponsors/


----------



## Mike_P (23 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Bar Thursday, which may well end in a bunch sprint,


Expect all sprinters left to abandon thereafter.


----------



## rich p (23 May 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Expect all sprinters left to abandon thereafter.



I think Demare, at least, will want to get to the end for the ciclamino jersey


----------



## Adam4868 (23 May 2022)

Pissing me off working when theres racing on 
Looks like a brutal stage tommorow will Ineos,Bora take it on ? I reckon Carapaz needs at least a minute or so on the likes of Almeida going into the final TT ?
I reckon he'll take the stage tommorow


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 May 2022)

mjr said:


> In case you're spending the rest day missing looking at Drone-Hopper's kit in a forlorn breakaway for hours: https://cyclingtips.com/2022/05/an-ode-to-a-minor-italian-cycling-teams-38-sponsors/



Interesting ... almost. But not uninteresting enough to stop me reading the whole thing.


----------



## rich p (24 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Pissing me off working when theres racing on
> Looks like a brutal stage tommorow will Ineos,Bora take it on ? I reckon Carapaz needs at least a minute or so on the likes of Almeida going into the final TT ?
> I reckon he'll take the stage tommorow



Carapaz is surely favourite but Hindley looked reasonably comfortable and he rode a mature, sensible race. The bigger climbs might properly sort the GC out. Almeida will surely get dropped and not crab his way back on today?


----------



## Shadow (24 May 2022)

rich p said:


> Carapaz is surely favourite but Hindley looked reasonably comfortable and he rode a mature, sensible race. The bigger climbs might properly sort



Agreed the Olympic champ is favorite....to extend maglia rosa lead. Maybe not for the win...a strong break e.g. Carthy, Ciccone or Yates. But how strong is Ineos? Carapaz will need the likes of Porte and Sivakov not to have an off day. 
And agree Bora looking strong too. Hindley and co. only need to sit on carriage 2 of the Ineos train. Or possibly send Buchman up the road.
And it would be good to see Nibbles push it on a descent just for our entertainment!


----------



## cougie uk (24 May 2022)

Has Geoghan Hart had any big chances recently ? Wasn't it Hindley that he saw off at his last Giro ?


----------



## T4tomo (24 May 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Has Geoghan Hart had any big chances recently ? Wasn't it Hindley that he saw off at his last Giro ?



It was. 

Stage 1 crash in TdeF in 21, concussion and then further crashes wrecked his season last year.

Hasn't done much so far, but expect he'll be in Ineos's plans for 22 TdeF as an "option". Will depend a bit on whether Bernal gets back to full fitness who leads for them.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 May 2022)

rich p said:


> Carapaz is surely favourite but Hindley looked reasonably comfortable and he rode a mature, sensible race. The bigger climbs might properly sort the GC out. Almeida will surely get dropped and not crab his way back on today?


Almeida....team has been weak for him I think.Plus he's shoot descending...🙄
How many are holding anything back for the third week ? I think Carapaz will go for it today maybe.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 May 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Has Geoghan Hart had any big chances recently ? Wasn't it Hindley that he saw off at his last Giro ?


Must have pissed sir Dave off....he's riding the Tour of Norway with ice rain forcast.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 May 2022)

I'd forgotten he existed. Let alone that he won last year*. I have the memory of a goldfish.

* The year before last


----------



## matticus (24 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'd forgotten he existed. Let alone that he won last year*. I have the memory of a goldfish.
> 
> * The year before last



The Hart/Hindley/Kelderman battle - Stelvio! Snow! - is still fresh in my mind. Bernal's 2021 win? Not a clue. But the internet says it happens, so ...


----------



## mjr (24 May 2022)

Girmay's Giro eye injury has put him out of the Tour. He might return to racing in late July. https://www.nieuwsblad.be/cnt/dmf20220524_92707906


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 May 2022)

I see Guillaume Martin is in the break again.

He's going to win the whole thing by being allowed into breaks.


----------



## rich p (24 May 2022)

Shark attack on the descent?


----------



## rich p (24 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I see Guillaume Martin is in the break again.
> 
> He's going to win the whole thing by being allowed into breaks.



I'm ambivalent about Martin. The only reason he yoyos back on to the top 10 is because everybody knows he's no threat!


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 May 2022)

Big decent on now, go on Nibbo!


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 May 2022)

rich p said:


> I'm ambivalent about Martin. The only reason he yoyos back on to the top 10 is because everybody knows he's no threat!



He's lulling them into a false sense of security, them ... Boom!


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 May 2022)

Oh FFS. Pozzo off the back and Bilbao down. Not good for my fantasy team.


----------



## roadrash (24 May 2022)

Jan hirt bloody deserved that


----------



## T4tomo (24 May 2022)

some of the translations on the giro website are fun...


----------



## BurningLegs (24 May 2022)

It’s hilarious how amateur pro cycling can be at times! 🤣


----------



## Adam4868 (24 May 2022)

rich p said:


> Shark attack on the descent?


Nobody took any risks on that descent !


----------



## Adam4868 (24 May 2022)

The pace up that climb today was so high,they literally cancelled each other out ! Hindley,Landa and Carapaz there wasn't much between them,there at such a high level maybe it's more the question is who's gonna crack or do a Yates 🙄
Chapeau to Jan Hirt for the win today ! 
Bring on stage 17.....


----------



## mjr (24 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Oh FFS. Pozzo off the back and Bilbao down. Not good for my fantasy team.


Landa misheard the team car on the radio. They said to ride on Bilbao's wheel, but he thought they said ride into it...


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 May 2022)

So what's on the menu for today? Nothing hard enough to be make-or-break for the GC. Too hard for the sprinters.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> So what's on the menu for today? Nothing hard enough to be make-or-break for the GC. Too hard for the sprinters.
> View attachment 646189


Same as yesterday ? Bora are going to try and turn the screw I reckon....with a few wet descents thrown in.😁


----------



## Adam4868 (25 May 2022)

Sprinters be like....

View: https://twitter.com/GcnRacing/status/1529408385946370052?t=RQFzDxD_RS9sKqH3EUUqkA&s=19


----------



## T4tomo (25 May 2022)

Poor old Cav. 2 cat 1 lumps to get over at the end and then at least thursday could be a sprint finish for him to contest.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 May 2022)

Weather looks shocking 😁


----------



## Mike_P (25 May 2022)




----------



## Grant Fondo (25 May 2022)

Mike_P said:


> View attachment 646193



Good news, shame we won't see him at TdF and Vuelta, I think?


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Good news, shame we won't see him at TdF and Vuelta, I think?



Deffo not the TdF. Team have said he's missed too much training time.


----------



## bitsandbobs (25 May 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Has Geoghan Hart had any big chances recently ? Wasn't it Hindley that he saw off at his last Giro ?



Seems to have been ill a lot this year.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 May 2022)

Fingers crossed they all stay on after the summit ... road looks patchy wet and dry.


----------



## Paulus (25 May 2022)

Simon Yates abandons the Giro.
No news as yet why.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> Simon Yates abandons the Giro.
> No news as yet why.



Shame. Could be that earlier injury? Won a stage after so seems odd?


----------



## T4tomo (25 May 2022)

I didn't watch ydays highlights but didn't he fade badly after being in the front group / chasing pack for a while.


----------



## rich p (25 May 2022)

Can MVDP buck the odds and win a mountain stage? What an effort by him


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> Simon Yates abandons the Giro.
> No news as yet why.



Judging from his interview after winning a stage it could be that he just can't be arsed now that he can't win the whole thing.


----------



## rich p (25 May 2022)

He can't shake off Leemreize


----------



## T4tomo (25 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Shame. Could be that earlier injury? Won a stage after so seems odd?



persistent knee pain is being reported as the reason


----------



## Adam4868 (25 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> With it being the eve of the Giro and Ive been out for a drink....just had a mad thought could Landa actually win the Giro 🙄





rich p said:


> I've told you before to lay off the brake fluid...


🤩


----------



## Shadow (26 May 2022)

Oh dear. Almeida withdraws from Giro due to a positive covid test. Has mild symptoms.

Not good for my team, 3rd rider to pull out after Bardet and Girmay.


----------



## rich p (26 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> 🤩



Covid is helping you out in your futile support of loveable, likeable, (un)lucky Landa


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 May 2022)

Shadow said:


> Oh dear. Almeida withdraws from Giro due to a positive covid test. Has mild symptoms.
> 
> Not good for my team, 3rd rider to pull out after Bardet and Girmay.



Very sad for me. Same here - I too have lost that trio from my team.

Oh yeah, and pretty sad for him too.


----------



## T4tomo (26 May 2022)

Shadow said:


> Oh dear. Almeida withdraws from Giro due to a positive covid test. Has mild symptoms.
> 
> Not good for my team, 3rd rider to pull out after Bardet and Girmay.



selfish beggar, Yates too, who retired on 666 point in velo games, what a devil.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2022)

Shadow said:


> Oh dear. Almeida withdraws from Giro due to a positive covid test. Has mild symptoms.
> 
> Not good for my team, 3rd rider to pull out after Bardet and Girmay.


Rest of the GC men should be safe.....he's never been anywhere near them 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2022)

rich p said:


> Covid is helping you out in your futile support of loveable, likeable, (un)lucky Landa


Pah Landisimo ! Long live the king 👑


----------



## T4tomo (26 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Pah Landisimo ! Long live the king 👑



Does one not have to have a least won something significant to be considered a king?


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 May 2022)

Great peleton chase on ... too late alas?


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Great peleton chase on ... too late alas?


It's gonna be close !


----------



## roadrash (26 May 2022)

There is gonna be some bollockins handed out later


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2022)

Bet the big sprinters are pissed off 😁


----------



## cougie uk (26 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Bet the big sprinters are pissed off 😁



Looks like Cav was sprinting until he saw the group finishing ahead ? Then he gave up.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2022)

Three seconds between Carapaz and Hindley 😁


----------



## T4tomo (26 May 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Looks like Cav was sprinting until he saw the group finishing ahead ? Then he gave up.



Poor old Cav, those extra days suffering in the mountains for fark all


----------



## Adam4868 (27 May 2022)

Ok forgetting me jinxing anyone 🙄
With only two big mountain stages left and the podium looking like its Carapaz...Hindley and Landa.Does Landa settle for third or does he go for all or nothing ?


----------



## matticus (27 May 2022)

Wow. What a stage! Well done the fearsome foursome for not f**king it up, and a great winner's interview 

I only saw the highlights - does anyone know the main cause of the split in the bunch? I'm not even sure if they all made it over the main climb together 🤷‍♂️ 

I'm sure that a full peloton would have at least finished a lot closer to the break. (_Probably _would have caught them, but who can say??)


----------



## Adam4868 (27 May 2022)

matticus said:


> Wow. What a stage! Well done the fearsome foursome for not f**king it up, and a great winner's interview
> 
> I only saw the highlights - does anyone know the main cause of the split in the bunch? I'm not even sure if they all made it over the main climb together 🤷‍♂️
> 
> I'm sure that a full peloton would have at least finished a lot closer to the break. (_Probably _would have caught them, but who can say??)


I don't think they'd have caught them either way....rare to see all four breakaway riders work as a team for so long.Shame in some way that there could of only been one winner out of the four 😁


----------



## T4tomo (27 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> I don't think they'd have caught them either way....rare to see all four breakaway riders work as a team for so long.Shame in some way that there could of only been one winner out of the four 😁



agree sprinter teams weren't committed enough, trying to hold back their lead-out teams for a lead out that never came. It wasn't 4 vs the peloton, it was 4 strong riders vs 3 or 4 not particularly strong plus tired domestiques rotating on the front of the peloton for most of the chase.

The sprinter teams should have agreed to go all out to chase protecting only their actual sprinters who could have had a man'o'man showdown.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 May 2022)

I only caught a bit of the live action around lunchtime. Rui Costa was getting a right telling off from someone for riding too fast on the front of the peloton and closing the break down too much. In retrospect that's a bit amusing.


----------



## cougie uk (27 May 2022)

There was discussion on GCN on whether Carapaz would give 4 seconds to Hindley in order to wear his own custom skin suit for the final TT rather than have to wear the Giro provided skin suit. 

The thinking being that the Ineos suit would be faster than an off the peg.


----------



## T4tomo (27 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I only caught a bit of the live action around lunchtime. Rui Costa was getting a right telling off from someone for riding too fast on the front of the peloton and closing the break down too much. In retrospect that's a bit amusing.



I saw that briefly on the highlights, not sure who was telling them off, but if it was one of the sprinters teams, they will be rueing it now!


----------



## matticus (27 May 2022)

cougie uk said:


> There was discussion on GCN on whether Carapaz would give 4 seconds to Hindley in order to wear his own custom skin suit for the final TT rather than have to wear the Giro provided skin suit.
> 
> The thinking being that the Ineos suit would be faster than an off the peg.



I would at least look into Option C:
Ride in a pink version of the fast skin-suit, and pay the fines later.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 May 2022)

cougie uk said:


> There was discussion on GCN on whether Carapaz would give 4 seconds to Hindley in order to wear his own custom skin suit for the final TT rather than have to wear the Giro provided skin suit.
> 
> The thinking being that the Ineos suit would be faster than an off the peg.


Lol....was that the after party with drinks ? There's not a chance they'd willingly give time to anyone.


----------



## T4tomo (27 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Lol....was that the after party with drinks ? There's not a chance they'd willingly give time to anyone.



indeed i think carapaz would rather have a few more seconds than 3 in hand for the TT


----------



## Adam4868 (27 May 2022)

Three seconds isn't enough going into a TT ! I think tommorows stage is the one where Carapaz will try and finish Hindley...it's the high mountains/altitude and that suits him.


----------



## mjr (27 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I only caught a bit of the live action around lunchtime. Rui Costa was getting a right telling off from someone for riding too fast on the front of the peloton and closing the break down too much. In retrospect that's a bit amusing.


Well, it was all looking like they had the catch timed to perfection, until too many teams backed off the chase to save their leadouts and it didn't any more, inside about the last 10km.

Bit of grumbling online for Cofidis in particular going missing in the middle of the chase, which I can sort of understand: either contribute or don't, but don't start, then stop, then panic.


----------



## T4tomo (27 May 2022)

Porte retires with the trots


----------



## Adam4868 (27 May 2022)

Richie Porte abandons 😮


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Richie Porte abandons 😮



Poor old Richie. It's his last GT isn't it? Last Giro at least. If so it's kind of fitting, in a sad way, that he goes out with a nasty bit of misfortune.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Poor old Richie. It's his last GT isn't it? Last Giro at least. If so it's kind of fitting, in a sad way, that he goes out with a nasty bit of misfortune.


On the upside he'll allways be "The King of Willunga"😁


----------



## Peter Salt (27 May 2022)

Il Pirata forgot his bandana


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 May 2022)

Oooops!


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 May 2022)

Guillaume Martin in spectacular bid to ... move from 15th to 14th.


----------



## MasterDabber (27 May 2022)

What a dull GC. It's a good job there'e some nice scenery and that some of the breakaways aare a bit more entertaining.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 May 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> Il Pirata forgot his bandana


What's that growing out of the top of his head?


----------



## roadrash (27 May 2022)

MasterDabber said:


> What a dull GC. It's a good job there'e some nice scenery and that some of the breakaways aare a bit more entertaining.




only three seconds between first and second place , the top three all tried to have a dig on the last climb today , we must have a different definition of boring


----------



## MasterDabber (27 May 2022)

roadrash said:


> only three seconds between first and second place , the top three all tried to have a dig on the last climb today , we must have a different definition of boring



What digs? It was miniscule... just lasted for a fw seconds.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 May 2022)

Giro 2022.....😁


----------



## Cathryn (27 May 2022)

Shadow said:


> Oh dear. Almeida withdraws from Giro due to a positive covid test. Has mild symptoms.
> 
> Not good for my team, 3rd rider to pull out after Bardet and Girmay.



Me too! Dammit!


----------



## rich p (28 May 2022)

Are we going to get any GC action before the last climb?
I doubt it unless Landa has a go for Adam's sake.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2022)

rich p said:


> Are we going to get any GC action before the last climb?
> I doubt it unless Landa has a go for Adam's sake.


I'm safe in the knowledge I went e/w with Landa and Richie for the win 😁


----------



## GuyBoden (28 May 2022)

Obviously, today is Hindley's last chance to gain some time on Carapaz, who has better TT form than Hindley for the final 
TT stage tomorrow.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 May 2022)

I'm kind of hoping that nothing much happens in the GC today except maybe Landa gaining a minute. Three contenders with a handful of seconds between them could make for an exciting ITT.

Exciting ITT? OK, maybe not.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2022)

Carapaz will win the stage....it's over bar the drinks 😁


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 May 2022)

Exciting ITT is possible - the Pog/Rog showdown a few years back, TdF 2018?


----------



## rich p (28 May 2022)

Landa is crap at TTs so it would be down to Carapaz and Hindley. If the whole Giro comes down to the last 2 riders out tomorrow, I shall feel short-changed despite the fact that a lot of the non GC racing has bveen entertaining.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2022)

It feels a bit odd....even though it's really close at the top it almost seems the GC has been dare I say b....ring ! Well not boring but not exciting 😁
I think today's stage could be about the best we get....there's no point in one of them not going for it.Whats Landa got to lose ? Not his podium.
Surely Carapaz will have his day and no pressure it TT tommorow
That's what my money's on anyway !
I'm at work....well meant to be ☹️


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Exciting ITT is possible - the Pog/Rog showdown a few years back, TdF 2018?


Steady on..they'll never be another of that !


----------



## rich p (28 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm at work



My condolences!!!


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 May 2022)

rich p said:


> My condolences!!!



+1 on that! This is no classic GT by any stretch, Brad Wiggins is predicting a classic stage, let's see.


----------



## rich p (28 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> +1 on that! This is no classic GT by any stretch, Brad Wiggins is predicting a classic stage, let's see.



Every time they let Brad mouth off, unscripted, I'm waiting for him to accidentally drop the F word or the C word.

It's only a matter of time surely!


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2022)

rich p said:


> Every time they let Brad mouth off, unscripted, I'm waiting for him to accidentally drop the F word or the C word.
> 
> It's only a matter of time surely!


He did it in French the other day !


----------



## mjr (28 May 2022)

rich p said:


> Every time they let Brad mouth off, unscripted, I'm waiting for him to accidentally drop the F word or the C word.
> 
> It's only a matter of time surely!


Finish line reporting as performance art? As it's sure not insightful journalism. 

Well done to Covi for taking the cima coppi. Or the coma coppice, if you speak autocorrect. Can he survive to the stage finish? Probably. 

Oh and here goes Guillaume Martin again! Win time or lose time today?


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2022)

Thanks @rich p ! Shite stage so far


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2022)

Surely Carapaz isn't going to settle for 3 seconds !


----------



## mjr (28 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Exciting ITT is possible - the Pog/Rog showdown a few years back, TdF 2018?


Possible, but vanishingly unlikely. 

No worry. BBC 2 has some real racing tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 May 2022)

mjr said:


> Oh and here goes Guillaume Martin again! Win time or lose time today?


Well, he only needs 20 seconds to make the very significant jump from ... er ... 14th to 13th.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2022)

Right he's going to at least try now !


----------



## mjr (28 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Surely Carapaz isn't going to settle for 3 seconds !


They've cracked Buchman again but Hindley is looking so comfortable that any Carapaz attack may backfire by provoking a successful counterattack.

And the sky train grinds on...


----------



## rich p (28 May 2022)

It's official!!!!
Guillaume is a knobhead!


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2022)

mjr said:


> They've cracked Buchman again but Hindley is looking so comfortable that any Carapaz attack may backfire by provoking a successful counterattack.


No teammates with him....man o man


----------



## mjr (28 May 2022)

rich p said:


> It's official!!!!
> Guillaume is a knobhead!


He's catching back up! The yoyo continues


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 May 2022)

rich p said:


> It's official!!!!
> Guillaume is a knobhead!



Is there a special race award, like clown shoes or something, that he's going for?


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2022)

Sivakov has had a reasonable giro ? Earned his money this week.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2022)

Landa must have had Botox....he's expressionless !


----------



## rich p (28 May 2022)

Landa has cracked


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2022)

rich p said:


> Landa has cracked


A smile.....never !


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 May 2022)

The pace is infernal.

It must be because both Hatch and Kelly have said so at least three times each.


----------



## mjr (28 May 2022)

Carapaz detached!


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2022)

Come on Richie !


----------



## rich p (28 May 2022)

I'd quite like Hindley to win it


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2022)

22 seconds Hindley on Carapaz ☹️


----------



## mjr (28 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Come on Richie !


Looked like a full crack at first but he's looking better now it's relaxed from 12% to (gulp) 8%.

Now back up to 16%. Make or break time!


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2022)

rich p said:


> I'd quite like Hindley to win it


Looking like it !


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2022)

Every credit to Hindley he looks relaxed !


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 May 2022)

Jai ho!


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2022)

Carapaz has totally popped !


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 May 2022)

Phew. I'm going to have to change from sitting to lying on the sofa. That was tough.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2022)

Minute and a half for Hindley ! At least it won't be a exciting TT tommorow 🙄


----------



## roadrash (28 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Carapaz will win the stage....it's over bar the drinks 😁


Ahem......


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2022)

roadrash said:


> Ahem......


I'll console myself with the great Landa 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2022)

Richie did a Simon Yates ☹️


----------



## Mike_P (28 May 2022)

The difference between Carapaz and Formolo coming in together, one looking like he was on a light spin and the other...


----------



## mjr (28 May 2022)

Mike_P said:


> The difference between Carapaz and Formolo coming in together, one looking like he was on a light spin and the other...


Thoroughly drained?

Heavily soiled? 

Boil washed and shrunk?


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 May 2022)

What a stage! All eyes on Verona now. Gutted for Richie, so close but Jai must have it in the bag?


----------



## cougie uk (28 May 2022)

I think Carapaz will need one heck of a slippery skin suit to get this one back. 

Hindley looks to be getting revenge on Ineos for the other year.


----------



## MasterDabber (28 May 2022)

cougie uk said:


> I think Carapaz will need one heck of a slippery skin suit to get this one back.
> 
> Hindley looks to be getting revenge on Ineos for the other year.



The one where Rohan Dennis effectively won the Giro for Ineos?


----------



## cougie uk (28 May 2022)

MasterDabber said:


> The one where Rohan Dennis effectively won the Giro for Ineos?



He definitely did a lot of the work but it was a heck of a ride by TGH.


----------



## Mike_P (29 May 2022)

rich p said:


> Landa has cracked



With Landa now targeting second wonder how much Bahrain are kicking themselves for not calling Novak back to assist.


----------



## roadrash (29 May 2022)

cougie uk said:


> I think Carapaz will need one heck of a slippery skin suit to get this one back.




I think he would need a time machine.....


----------



## Adam4868 (29 May 2022)

Hoping Van Der Poel can win the TT...he's been a class act at this Giro.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 May 2022)

Mike_P said:


> With Landa now targeting second wonder how much Bahrain are kicking themselves for not calling Novak back to assist.


There's still the TT....have faith Mike.


----------



## rich p (29 May 2022)

Mike_P said:


> With Landa now targeting second wonder how much Bahrain are kicking themselves for not calling Novak back to assist.



I think it was too steep to really give any meaningful assistance


----------



## Cathryn (29 May 2022)

Well that was lovely. The first Aussie Grand Tour winner!


----------



## Mike_P (29 May 2022)

Time trial 5th again for Ben Tulett


----------



## 13 rider (29 May 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Well that was lovely. The first Aussie Grand Tour winner!


First Aussie winner of the Giro . Cancel Evans won the tour de France


----------



## Adam4868 (29 May 2022)

Chapeau Jai Hindley !


----------



## Adam4868 (29 May 2022)

13 rider said:


> First Aussie winner of the Giro . Cancel Evans won the tour de France


Think it was his brother Cadel... Although I do like the link to his bike shop.


----------



## 13 rider (29 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Think it was his brother Cadel... Although I do like the link to his bike shop.


Bloody predictive text . Thought Mike Ashley could do with the advertisement


----------



## Cathryn (29 May 2022)

13 rider said:


> First Aussie winner of the Giro . Cancel Evans won the tour de France



I stand corrected and feeling a little sheepish! Of course!


----------



## 13 rider (29 May 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I stand corrected and feeling a little sheepish! Of course!


Didnt mean to sound superior. At least you got your spelling correct


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2022)

Well, that was fun!

I'm looking forward to the _Critérium du Dauphiné_ now.


----------



## Chislenko (29 May 2022)

An enjoyable Giro. My personal highlight was when Rhob Hatch went for his lunch and we could stop looking for the rider Wham Pay Lopez!


----------



## Asa Post (30 May 2022)

Chislenko said:


> An enjoyable Giro. My personal highlight was when Rhob Hatch went for his lunch and we could stop looking for the rider Wham Pay Lopez!



I spent the first couple of stages trying to work out who Chihuahua Maida was


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 May 2022)

Evans has been cancelled?
Bloody Cadel culture


----------



## GuyBoden (30 May 2022)

Matteo Sobrero's TT ride was outstanding, he made winning look so easy.


----------



## matticus (31 May 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Matteo Sobrero's TT ride was outstanding, he made winning look so easy.



It probably depends on whose coverage you see, but I think his win got a bit overlooked!

Anyway, well done Matt, another rider who was keen not to repeat 2020 2021: 
https://www.stickybottle.com/latest...team-car-when-going-for-giro-tt-podium-video/


----------



## mjr (31 May 2022)

Hindley hopes to beat Carapaz again at the Vuelta then do the Worlds in Aus. https://www.radsport-news.com/sport/sportnews_130005.htm


----------

